# First Try at Blackberry Wine



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I'm halfway thru my first batch of Blackberry wine. It spent 7 days in a fermenting bucket, now its been in a 1 gal carboy under a airlock Tuesday will be 10 days. I will then siphen it out clean out the sediment, add the last batch of sugar, and return it to the carboy/airlock. 
1st question is there anything else I need to think about?

2nd question about how long will the last run take till it       totally stops bubbling?

3rd question I'll be bottling it into 750ml clear bottles what is the best way to store them and how long should I wait to start drinking the wine. 

4th question Should this wine,Blackberry, be served room temp or chilled?

As you can tell I a total rookie but I'm hoping this new hobby turns into a passion. Anyway thanks for any tips, advice, tricks, or anything else you can pass along to help this Winemaking rookie out


----------



## olcowman

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I'm halfway thru my first batch of Blackberry wine. It spent 7 days in a fermenting bucket, now its been in a 1 gal carboy under a airlock Tuesday will be 10 days. I will then siphen it out clean out the sediment, add the last batch of sugar, and return it to the carboy/airlock.
> 1st question is there anything else I need to think about?
> 
> 2nd question about how long will the last run take till it       totally stops bubbling?
> 
> 3rd question I'll be bottling it into 750ml clear bottles what is the best way to store them and how long should I wait to start drinking the wine.
> 
> 4th question Should this wine,Blackberry, be served room temp or chilled?
> 
> As you can tell I a total rookie but I'm hoping this new hobby turns into a passion. Anyway thanks for any tips, advice, tricks, or anything else you can pass along to help this Winemaking rookie out



Lord, you done went way beyond my ol' throw some yeast and sugar on it, cover it with a croaker sack and keep an eye on it. I can throw in that the run time varies and depends on several factors such as ambiant temperature, humidity, sugar content, etc.

Now as far as the last question I can help you out. When I am sneaking out to the barn and sipping me a jar or two while my wife thinks I am changing oil in the tractor, that there calls for the wine to served at room temperature. When on an overnight flathead fishing trip, and the fare includes limb lines and essence of live bream then the wine should be served slightly chilled from an old igloo cooler with duck tape on the lid.

Hope this helped some?


----------



## Brad Singley

Hi Georgia Hard Hunter,  Take you some hydrometer readings and when the readings stabilize fermentation is complete.  Hydrometers are cheap and very easy to use and it removes the guess work!  Hope this will help you.  

Brad


----------



## JabboHawgkilla

what kind of yeast if any, how many pounds of blackberrys, how many pounds of sugar, how much water. generally ur lookin at about 4-14 days depending on sugar and type of yeast. ul know when shes ready !! enjoy


----------



## Scabman

*wine*

Momma always made blackbery wine for medicimal purposes. She put equal parts berries and sugar in a jar in layers. sealed the jars and burried them at least 12" deep for 6 weeks. She dug them up strained them it out and bottled the wine ( What we could't find and drink 1st).


----------



## crackerdave

As a teenager,I got very,very sick on Mogen David Blackberry wine. I can feel the nausea just reading this thread!


----------



## deputyatnight

You may want to get some pectin enzyme to help get rid of the pectin haze that is noticeable in blackberry wine.  If you are using corks, store the bottles in a cool, dark place, and store them on their sides to keep the corks from drying out.  If you don't add a LOT of sugar, it will be very thin bodied and th acid may be unpleasant.  I find a sweeter blackberry is better, and I pour it cold.  If you want to try something else, the blackberry wine can be poured into a glass and mixed with another wine, like a merlot, to give some variety to your batch of wine.  I use a product called Super-Kleer KC at the end of fermentation, to really make it sparkle.


----------



## Jeff1969

Home Brewing Supplies
535 Indian Trail Lilburn Road Northwest
Lilburn, GA 30047-3739
(770) 638-8383

This is my aunt and uncles place and they brew alot of beer and wine. Give em a call and tell em their nephew Jeff sent ya. My cousins work there from time, so you might get one of them. 

If ya want to drive over, they are right at the intersection of Indian Trail Rd and HWY 29.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

My father makes wine in much the same way. Those Foxfire books were his downfall.  Gave him all sorts of ideas.

I want to say that it took about 30 days, but I'm not sure. I don't know what's best for the wine, but we drank it as soon as it was chilled!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Report
I started the wine during the second week of June using a recipe at this site
http://www.familyherbalremedies.com/blackberry_wine_recipe.html   using RED STAR 'Pasteur Red' yeast
I racked it for the third time last week and I'm shocked how well it turned out After bottling I had about a pint left over. I tried it after chilling and it was very good, it should be great after about six months aging to mellow out some.
I used Pectic enzyme before fermenting and it's very clear.
I highly recomend this recipe


----------

